# Schecter Elite 5's



## SnowfaLL (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone ever give these a try? They look sweet as hell, and I think once I sell my stupid washburn bass and get alittle cash on the side, going to pick up one of these..

I was originally gonna try to find a neckthru Spector, but they seem to be abit more than $300-400ish, so I searched Schecter's website and saw this baby, and boyyyyy is it hot looking..

I have a Schecter Acoustic which I loveeee to death, so Im sure I would enjoy this bass, but anyone have experiance with it? Does it match up to Spectors of the same price range (300-400)

Heres an ebay link, not going to bid on this one but in the future if I see one when I have money, I will -- http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHECTER-DIAMON...94QQihZ015QQcategoryZ4713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## le_ackt (Mar 2, 2007)

I have it , I's a pretty good bass . easy to play and the tone is pretty versatile depending on how u dial the knobs . It look beautiful with maple top and it's relatively light .


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice.. how much can they be found for used generally speaking?


----------



## le_ackt (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought mine for less than 500 . sometime u can see some at the bay end around 400 or less . But swear to god , it plays and build better than some 800 dollor models u can find in ESP or Ibby . I doubt u can find any quited Maple top Mahogany body neck thru bass in this price range .


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah I just talked to a schecter dealer and he said MAP was $600.. Now theres one on ebay thats really nice for $400 BIN, and then theres one on Talkbass the guys trying to sell for $400 also.. If I can find some money and decide weither or not I wanna get a bass faster or a new guitar, Might get one of those.. hmm


----------



## Scott (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah. I hear good things about those basses. Except the pickups aren't that great.

If it weren't for the rosewood boards, i'd consider getting one.


----------



## le_ackt (Mar 4, 2007)

I m with u Scott ~ the EMG HZ sound thin and sterile . But you can feel the damn body has some serious tone which the pick up arent delivering it 100% . But that's just being picky since I've been using it for gig seems pretty reliable , it's quite versatile too . A pick up swap will fully open the sonud .


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 4, 2007)

man I want this bass so bad now, but i gotta decide weither I should buy a 7 string floyded first.. or a 6 string first =[


----------



## DSS3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who's found most all Schecter basses to be very 'clicky' in sound? Think Fieldy type clicky, but not quite that bad.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 5, 2007)

LOL fieldy is just fret noise


----------



## whatthe17 (Mar 20, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Anyone ever give these a try? They look sweet as hell, and I think once I sell my stupid washburn bass and get alittle cash on the side, going to pick up one of these..
> 
> I was originally gonna try to find a neckthru Spector, but they seem to be abit more than $300-400ish, so I searched Schecter's website and saw this baby, and boyyyyy is it hot looking..
> 
> ...



I've had this Bass for the last year and 1/2 and you will not be dissapointed! The last 2 instruments I purchased have been Schecters. (The other being a Damien 7 string) And for good reason! When I was looking for a good 5 string at Guitar Center the sales guy picked out 5 other basses in its price range for me to compare and it easily won hands down. I really had my heart set on an Ibanez BTBB and soon changed my mind once I played the Schecter.


----------



## drshock (Mar 20, 2007)

My buddy is obsessed with the Stilleto Elite.



DSS3 said:


> Am I the only one who's found most all Schecter basses to be very 'clicky' in sound? Think Fieldy type clicky, but not quite that bad.



Fieldy uses no-mid range as a slap tone, Schecters sound clicky when you first get them because they use Elixir's Nanocoated strings.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea I was gonna get a BTB too, but saw this.. and I LOVE my schecter acoustic so im sure this will be great..

Cant wait til I can afford it lol even tho I dont play bass like at all, nice to know id have that sexy beast sitting there waiting


----------



## whatthe17 (Mar 20, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Yea I was gonna get a BTB too, but saw this.. and I LOVE my schecter acoustic so im sure this will be great..
> 
> Cant wait til I can afford it lol even tho I dont play bass like at all, nice to know id have that sexy beast sitting there waiting






whatthe17 said:


> Someone I work with was the catalyst in getting me to check out the Schecter. He plays one and also owns a Zeta upright (thin body). He kept telling me he'd bring it in to work to let me check it out. I brushed it off and kept it in the back of my mind until I went to Guitar Center. Once I told the sales guy what I was looking for it was the very first Bass he pulled for me to try out. Exactly the same as my friend's Bass. I wasn't too sure about the color at first but it's grown on me since it's a quilted maple finish.



Here is what my friend had to say:

I&#8217;ve been playing violin for almost 40 years and bass for about 10. My start was kind of unique. I just borrowed a bass from a friend one day and played my first gig with it a week later. I have 10 years of Suzuki Method violin lessons and no bass lessons to date, though I did get some on-the-job training by a worship leader for a couple years. I have owned a few basses, and have played a few more than that. My two current basses are the Schecter Elite 5 and the Zeta Crossover (fretless). My previous fretted bass was an Ibanez Soundgear. I moved from the Ibanez to the Schecter to get into active pickups, and I have been very happy with it. You would have to spend twice as much to get into a better bass.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree, I think Schecters are amazing.. Infact, Im thinking that if I cant find an Agile Interceptor, I might get a Blackjack 7! 

Schecters really are a great company, That would mean I would have 3 schecters then (Elite Acoustic, Elite 5 bass, Blackjack) and that would be great =]


----------



## le_ackt (Apr 13, 2007)

I just found out today Schecter and ESP are both own by the same guy. ~ Schecter will have my support , hands down . I have a 007 Elite and Elite 5 string Bass. I Cant say enough, it's just so darn good. I wanna buy another Schecter Elite 007 or C1 Classic blue . But for now, I am covered with all my need. 
The Elite 5 string Bass has a lot of Wood sound , I just did a gig in Berklee lastweek with it . With the tone knop you can get from passive to active , Personally I go for the active even it picks up the " clicky " string noises but it sounds much fuller and rounder .


----------



## le_ackt (Apr 13, 2007)

I just found out today Schecter and ESP are both own by the same guy. ~ Schecter will have my support , hands down . I have a 007 Elite and Elite 5 string Bass. I Cant say enough, it's just so darn good. I wanna buy another Schecter Elite 007 or C1 Classic blue . But for now, I am covered with all my need. 
The Elite 5 string Bass has a lot of Wood sound , I just did a gig in Berklee lastweek with it . With the tone knop you can get from passive to active , Personally I go for the active even it picks up the " clicky " string noises but it sounds much fuller and rounder .


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 13, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Anyone ever give these a try? They look sweet as hell, and I think once I sell my stupid washburn bass and get alittle cash on the side, going to pick up one of these..
> 
> I was originally gonna try to find a neckthru Spector, but they seem to be abit more than $300-400ish, so I searched Schecter's website and saw this baby, and boyyyyy is it hot looking..
> 
> ...



Ive been GASing for a neckthrough spector 5-string lately too... Its just that they are about $3000-4000...  no way will I ever spend that much on a bass or even have that much money to spend on anything. But I really like the looks of the Schecter basses, they have the same kinda vibe.

Jon vesano with his spector... Responsible for starting my gas...


----------



## CGord (Apr 13, 2007)

I have the cheap version, the Stiletto Deluxe 5. I love it.


----------

